# A shameless Gloat!



## barry richardson (Jun 24, 2013)

This isn't about knife making (I wouldn't even consider myself a knife enthusiast) but it is about a knife, so this seemed like the place to put it. I don't recall if I've ever mentioned it, but my navy career was as a Navy SEAL. Somewhere around the early 90's, the SEALs decided they wanted to have the "ultimate combat knife" and put out a bid-call for a knife with ridiculous specs. of strength and durability. After lots of testing (I was very familiar with this process cause my buddy was involved in the program) Mad Dog Knives won the bid. Don't know how many knives were produced, but it was in the hundreds. I got one, but personally wasn't that crazy about it, mostly cause it was heavy and the handle was slick when wet. I preferred the K-bar style knife that was lighter and had a leather handle that had a good grip in all conditions. When I left SEAL Team 5 they had decided to discontinue the contract for these knives (I think they decided they were too expensive) and take them out of inventory, and they let me keep mine, in fact I could have probably got a couple more if I'd wheedled a bit. So I threw it in a drawer years ago and pretty much forgot about it till I started thinking about knives cause of the conversations here. I got it out and looked at the Mad Dog Knives website, and my eyeballs about fell out! There was my knife for $3795! http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/Mad-Dog-Knives.aspx A few days ago when I looked at it, it was for sale, today when I went to retrieve it for this post it was marked "Sold" Turns out the knife is worth more than any gun, or any other thing I own, other than vehicles. Guess I will have to start accessorizing with it Like I said, a shameless gloat. My knife below...
[attachment=26713][attachment=26714]


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 24, 2013)

That's cool stuff Barry. You never know what you might have tucked away in a drawer or closet. I'm sure if you sold it, all of your buddies here at WB would help you spend that money.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 24, 2013)

This is like an episode of Antiques Roadshow!

Yours might be worth a bit more if you've got some accoutrement to accompany it(used a big word to make Kevin proud of me).


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2013)

DKMD said:


> This is like an episode of Antiques Roadshow!
> 
> Yours might be worth a bit more if you've got some accoutrement to accompany it(used a big word to make Kevin proud of me).



Must of got the grammar part of your brain-kickstarted again.
Barry cool knife and story- Thanks..


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2013)

Love that knife Barry and the story even better. I don't knoiw if you ever saw Scott's post of his first knife, but I commented how much I liked it, especially the design of where the blade heel was well above the bolster. I think me and Scott were the only ones who liked that design feature but your knife has almost the same exact shape as that. Glad you found a dusty old gem in your drawer. 





DKMD said:


> This is like an episode of Antiques Roadshow!
> 
> Yours might be worth a bit more if you've got some accoutrement . . . .



A crew treatment just because he found his old knife? I bet he's had enough short haircuts for a lifetime Doc. Sheesh.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 24, 2013)

Yea, I guess everyone has their own ideal knife. That feature your talking about Kevin is one I dont care for:dunno: My reason being that when trying to cut through something thick or tough like a big rope for example, the blade area next to the hilt is where I can get the most leverage and power on it.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 24, 2013)

It looks like you have a very collectible knife there. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_Dog_Knives


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, I guess everyone has their own ideal knife. That feature your talking about Kevin is one I dont care for:dunno: My reason being that when trying to cut through something thick or tough like a big rope for example, the blade area next to the hilt is where I can get the most leverage and power on it.



I'm the same way I don't want any unusable section on my blade, and that area on your knife isn't sharpened, on Scott's it is.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 24, 2013)

Barry, I see Julie McGuire the owner of Arizona Knives at the big knife shows fairly regularly buying knives. She is a reputable knife purvayer and a good person to go to if you decide to let it go. With a known owner and the provanance that you can provide yours might sell for more. Having the sheith is a plus as well. Not sure why she named her bussiness what she did because she lives in Florida, must be a story there somewhere.
Robert


----------



## LSCG (Jun 27, 2013)

really cool story Barry! 

and thank you for your service


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Barry, I see Julie McGuire the owner of Arizona Knives at the big knife shows fairly regularly buying knives. She is a reputable knife purvayer and a good person to go to if you decide to let it go. With a known owner and the provanance that you can provide yours might sell for more. Having the sheith is a plus as well. Not sure why she named her bussiness what she did because she lives in Florida, must be a story there somewhere.
> Robert



Hey thanks for the info Robert! Yea, I thought they were in Arizona too


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 27, 2013)

Barry, the knife collectors are a fickle bunch and trends change. Tactical knifes have been hot for some time but you might want to consult with someone more knowledgeable than me as to how this trend might last.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Robert, after thinking about what you said above, and talking to the folks at Arizona Knives, I decided to put my knife up for sale and see what happens. http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/Mad-Dog-Knives.aspx first one on the page. Wish me luck! But I'm not desperate for the money so if it doesn't that's fine too.......


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Hey Robert, after thinking about what you said above, and talking to the folks at Arizona Knives, I decided to put my knife up for sale and see what happens. http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/Mad-Dog-Knives.aspx first one on the page. Wish me luck! But I'm not desperate for the money so if it doesn't that's fine too.......



COOL- good luck.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 16, 2013)

Completely off topic....
Barry, I was across the street at EODMU3 from '88 - '92. Were you there then?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 16, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Completely off topic....
> Barry, I was across the street at EODMU3 from '88 - '92. Were you there then?



Indeed I was! Seal TEAM 5 '82 to '91 then transferred to Training Center (BUD/S) in '91 Small world huh?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 16, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > Completely off topic....
> ...



It is for sure!


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope you do well Barry, tactical are still hot right now. I'm going to have to study up on scarce knives and keep my eye out for a find like yours. Who knew!!


----------



## scrimman (Aug 17, 2013)

You SEALs always get the best @#!! toys.....
An' thanks for your service, guy.



Submariner and designer firewood maker scrimman


----------

